

Real-time Chess (not turn by turn): Ninja Chess - steren
http://ninjachess.net/

======
yangez
There was something called Kung Fu Chess a while back that was this exact same
concept. It was really fun, but I think it shut down in 09. Best of luck with
this one.

------
gsivil
I see only a latency graph but the board is "broken" and when I log in there
is not checkerboard just a gray frame. That's on safari

------
humbledrone
This is awesome. The chess pieces can be moved at any time, but each piece has
its own cooldown before it can be moved again. At first, I was confused by the
fact that you are allowed to move the king into check, but after a couple
games I realized that it makes perfect sense for a real-time game.

------
_ikke_
This reminds me of kunfuchess, which has the same gameplay. I'm not sure if
that's still around.

------
deutronium
I'm very confused by this, it seems you can win by 'taking' the king.

~~~
alphabethos
USCF blitz chess is played this way. "Real time" chess seems more similar to
blitz then standard chess to me, so I think this makes sense.

------
jensnockert
Seems to work alright, but with a chat it would be more fun.

------
ekm2
I cant even make the moves

------
level09
the demo website seems to be down at my end ..

